# Derailing in curves



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Having a problem with deraiments in minimum radius turn sections. Problem seems to occur at track joins in the curves. Suggestions to cure other than go larger diameter?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What,..?!! you can't lay out a 90 FOOT circle to stop the derailing in the first place!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your question is like the following: A guy asks a bunch of strangers a question, " I want to get married, who should it be?" He would get nothing but blank stares, or some very strange comments.

You need to give us a lot more information.

What is your minimum radius?

Is it the engine or cars? if it is the engine what kind of engine, or cars 2 axle or four axle?

Is the track level along the length and crosswise. or is it on a grade?

If it is on a grade? Going up or down?

Anything you can provide will help us help you. As it currently stands you are pretty much on your own. There just isn't enough for us to go on.

Chuck

Here is a recent thread in the Track forum about derailing. You might find some useful information there.

derailing on curve


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Four foot radius that is dead level. LGB Durango and Silverton Mogul with tender runs through the curves flawlessly. Passenger cars derail. Junctions are all joined with split jaw connectors. Roadbed is an HDPE ladder as described in Garden Railway magazine.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Cars are four axel.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd guess to try adding some weight and re-run them again!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By CraigW on 13 Aug 2012 05:19 PM 
Cars are four axel. 

You don't mention the make of the cars. 

Be sure that the wheels are in gauge and that the screws from the trucks through the bolsters allow free movement with a bit of "rock" and nothing binds.

What kind of couplers are you using? Are the talgos (the horizontal piece that connects the coupler to the truck) long enough to try to push the cars to the outsides of the curves and thereby pushing them off?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That train should be able to handle 8' diameter curves (4' radius) without any problems. As was suggested earlier check the gauge on the trucks. 

Chuck


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Need weight and are you going fast?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do the cars have metal wheels? This can lower the center of gravity and rolling stock will go through the curves better.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By CraigW on 13 Aug 2012 05:16 PM 
Four foot radius that is dead level. LGB Durango and Silverton Mogul with tender runs through the curves flawlessly. Passenger cars derail. Junctions are all joined with split jaw connectors. Roadbed is an HDPE ladder as described in Garden Railway magazine. 
You said four foot radius, do you mean radius or diameter? It seems strange that short cars would derail on dead level 8 foot diameter curves. But, if it is 4 foot radius, then I agree, look at your wheel gauge and the tightness of the trucks.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

my bet is track warp / cross level. The curves are not too tight, but passenger cars, being longer, are more sensitive to cross level issues. 

Get a short "bullet level" and put across the rails and check every 6-12 inches.... 

When you have derailments, get your eyes down to the level of the track and watch. 

Can you make the cars derail at very slow speeds? See if you can, easier to see what is happening... if you have a cross level problem, a wheel will lift up past the height of the flange and go right off the curve. 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Is the track sectional or bend?

And how did you bend it?

What is the brand and type of the 4-axle cars?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My bet is kinks in the joints, I have seen pictures published of questionable track laying. When I started I was reluctant to cut track to help it fit..... and tried pulling it in. After checking each joint, removing all kinks I added another section of track to bring my tri-oval together.... adding non 90 degree curves seemed to screw up the geometry of sectional track ... as I remember. I do remember that the older I get, the less I know. 

I am concerned with the 'minimum radius turn sections' minimum for what? 

Happy Ralis 

John


----------

